# Samsung RU7100



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

I have the tivo stream 4k and a samsung 4k RU7100. When I plug in the tivo stream 4k to one of the hdmi inputs it takes forever to detect it and then says it cannot recognize it. Tivo stream 4k works fine with my tv but I cannot program my tv remote to work with it and the hdmi cec is a bit messed up b/c when I hit a button on my bolt tivo remote to switch to it---my tv goes right back to the tivo stream 4k hdmi input and I have to his the input button on my bolt remote (or tv remote) to get it to go back and stay.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

gregftlaud said:


> I have the tivo stream 4k and a samsung 4k RU7100. When I plug in the tivo stream 4k to one of the hdmi inputs it takes forever to detect it and then says it cannot recognize it. Tivo stream 4k works fine with my tv but I cannot program my tv remote to work with it and the hdmi cec is a bit messed up b/c when I hit a button on my bolt tivo remote to switch to it---my tv goes right back to the tivo stream 4k hdmi input and I have to his the input button on my bolt remote (or tv remote) to get it to go back and stay.


I'll try to get instructions for you on how to set it up, it doesn't work automatically. Also, all getting this set up gets you is the name TV as a Source, nothing else. I have 3 of these TVs and had to do it on all of them.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Funny thing to is my samsung tv thinks tivo stream 4k is a directv device after it detects it. The tv either recognizes it as that or just says unrecognized. I just want to have the option of using my tv remote with the tivo stream.


----------

